# Replace Washing Machine Outlet Box



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

cwags said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Im renovating our laundry room. Our new front loading units are alot lower and I would like to move this box down a few inches. The top the stand pipe is 23" above trap, I believe code is 18"min.
> I have done minor plumbing(replaced sink shutoff valve,lines,faucet,etc). I have been reading alot about PEX.
> ...


 Turn the water off first :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Purchase a box that uses 1/4 turn stops.


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

Eplumber- I was thinking about 4" down on the copper.
Thanks for the water tip 

Ghost- I was planning on that, Ive been using them on the shutoff valves I have been replacing.


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

2 more quick things.

1.Looking at the replacement boxes, Sharkbite even has one with fittings on valve. But most of these have a center drain pipe. Mine is currently on the left. This shouldnt be a problem moving the box over since Im now using PEX? One of the pex lines will just have to wrap behind drain pipe?

2. The copper pipes are basically against the drywall in back cavity, seem like the sharkbite fittings are larger and would push against drywall slightly, this shouldnt be a problem? Does that make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

cwags said:


> 1.Looking at the replacement boxes, Sharkbite even has one with fittings on valve. But most of these have a center drain pipe. Mine is currently on the left. This shouldnt be a problem moving the box over since Im now using PEX? One of the pex lines will just have to wrap behind drain pipe?


Looking at some alternate pictures from the HD site, it looks like the drain is actually offset - link  - so that could possibly work.



cwags said:


> 2. The copper pipes are basically against the drywall in back cavity, seem like the sharkbite fittings are larger and would push against drywall slightly, this shouldnt be a problem?


This may be a problem - the SB fittings are a bit "fat". Can you go buy a SB fitting at a local HD, and take it home just to hold up against the pipe? You could leave it in the bag, in case you need to return it. 

This next thought will probably make the pro's here cringe, but (worst case) my other idea would would be to verrrrrry carefully bend each pipe (*not* right near the top) just a _teeny teeny_ bit to gain _just_ enough offset for the width of the SB. The bend probably wouldn't even be noticeable, if done right.

Obviously I'm not a pro  Good luck!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes you are right about the box, the drain is on the correct size. It does say the box is 4" deep. Must be from the front plate so should be ok for 2x4 wall.

Good idea about lining up the fitting to see if it will fit.

If anyone else has any other suggestions please let me know.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You have basically 2 choices-
1. Make the sharkbite fit
2. Solder on a copper by pex adapter.

Use the method you feel most comfortable with


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

remember to use primer on your pvc pipe......:thumbsup: if you would please.... could we see it done:thumbsup:


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

Before I decided this I read prob 3 dozen threads debating sharkbite vs PEX vs Copper. But considering the really tight space and havent solder copper pipe since I was a kid helping my dad, I figured the Sharkbites were best option.

Grabbed the 2 sharkbite fittings and the Sharkbite box today. Looks like the fittings will fit fine. Also gonna install an access panel under the box to avoid drywall for the next guy that wants to replace.

ben, ill post pics of it all.


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

Just wanted to post quick pic. Seems to all went well. No leaks but I will leave drywall open for a week or so just to keep checking


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

cwags said:


> Just wanted to post quick pic. Seems to all went well. No leaks but I will leave drywall open for a week or so just to keep checking


 nice job ...I see person before you did not use primer on other joints,,,,


----------

